# Plow options for a 2021 Dodge Ram Rebel 1500



## Fabsterfab (Dec 26, 2020)

I do not operate a snow plowing operation and only interested in clearing my 600ft driveway - so please spare me the “1500’s shouldn’t be plowing snow”. Sorry had to get that one out of the way haha. 

Anyone know what the deal is with the Rebel trim and not being on the list of available vehicles for plow mounts or even front mount 2” hitches. I’m guessing some customizations need to happen with the bumper / grill area to make it happen? Does this sound right? Anyone have any ideas for a simple affordable solution with this vehicle? I’d be cool with a front receiver hitch plow but just cant seem to find something.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Check it out. Made for Rams.

https://www.meyerproducts.com/ram


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ice-sage said:


> Check it out. Made for Rams.
> 
> https://www.meyerproducts.com/ram


It's a Meyer with RAM licenseed logos and a cool paint job.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone have pricing on these guys? 1500 series


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Hydromaster said:


> It's a Meyer with RAM licenseed logos and a cool paint job.


He was asking about 1500 size and functioning plows. Obviously they are made by Meyers/Schmidt. I don't see any other truck maufacturer stating they produce plows for 1500 size trucks from the "big 3" in the US right up front.

Somebody gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ice-sage said:


> He was asking about 1500 size and functioning plows. Obviously they are made by Meyers/Schmidt. I don't see any other truck maufacturer stating they produce plows for 1500 size trucks from the "big 3" in the US right up front.
> 
> Somebody gotta start somewhere.


Most all of the major plow MFG's make plows for 1500.
All this is, is advertising , they licenseed their name to be used on a plow.

You can fined all of the same plows in Meyer yellow.

A option or a gimmick. 
If you need a ram branded plow for your ram
, I'll stop before I say too much.

Get it in yellow....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> All this is, is advertising , they licenseed their name to be used on a plow.


Apparently it works. Score 1 point for Marketing Execs.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Naw. you’ll still be a rebbel riding your 
Honda , wearing a Harley jacket....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Naw. you'll still be a rebbel riding your
> Honda , wearing a Harley jacket....


So, actually owning a motorcycle is required? Dang. Gotta go find my receipt.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the topic


----------



## Fabsterfab (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks like the issue with the Rebel trim is they don't have any aftermarket parts available to accommodate the LED lighting on the truck... I called two installers and both told me the same thing. Everything is fine until that last check box. I guess they could rig something but it would be drilling into the dashboard


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fisher doesn't specify the Rebel trim one way or the other, but they do list an application for the LED headlamps


----------



## Fabsterfab (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm gonna check this out - stay tuned... i spoke with a boss and Meyer dealer and both said no go for the rebel.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Didn't Meyers piggyback with Dodge in the 70's, (snowfighter pkg), I remember a s. load of them around while I was hopping cars back then.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TwiceStroked said:


> Didn't Meyers piggyback with Dodge in the 70's, (snowfighter pkg), I remember a s. load of them around while I was hopping cars back then.


I believe so, they had sno figter on the side of the pickup body I think, and the trucks came wired for the Meyer set up.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

W100 Was the sno-fighter
W200 was the he sno-commander .

But back then half tons had leaf springs up front. And it didn’t ride smooth enough to get groceries ...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I believe so, they had sno figter on the side of the pickup body I think, and the trucks came wired for the Meyer set up.


Wired by wired you mean you pulled or pushed on 2 rods that lead to a valvebody under the hood? Then yea they came wired for the Meyer plow that was hanging out front.

Plow lights were on their own standalone circuit with a hole in the dash for the switch.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Wired by wired you mean you pulled or pushed on 2 rods that lead to a valvebody under the hood? Then yea they came wired for the Meyer plow that was hanging out front.
> 
> Plow lights were on their own standalone circuit with a hole in the dash for the switch.


Thats before my plow time, just going by what an old Dodge Guy told me, and Dodge owners never lie. I took a look at the truck, looks nice, but the lower bumper part, will that need to be cut? Per the Dodge add, starting price of $47,000.00, I would hate to have to cut that.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a rebel 1500 as well and wondered about the steel bumper getting in the way of a plow install.


----------



## kzog65 (Feb 15, 2021)

Have a Western Midweight on my '16 Rebel. They had to cut into the bottom of the grill pan to accommodate the ultra mount 2 and removed the two tow hooks , but other than that no issues, looks fine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> W100 Was the sno-fighter
> W200 was the he sno-commander .
> 
> But back then half tons had leaf springs up front. And it didn't ride smooth enough to get groceries ...


And Meyer was junk back then too.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And Meyer was junk back then too.


Bad valve block, psi relief would blow apart


----------



## Jav19488 (Oct 14, 2021)

kzog65 said:


> Have a Western Midweight on my '16 Rebel. They had to cut into the bottom of the grill pan to accommodate the ultra mount 2 and removed the two tow hooks , but other than that no issues, looks fine.
> 
> View attachment 213863
> View attachment 213864


im thinking of putting the snowdogg i removed from my 07 tundra & having it mounted onto my brand new 2021 1500 ram bighorn. dealer says it would be fine but man i hate to cut into the shroud & see the plow mounting all year. has anyone mounted a plow on a newer 1500 ram & does the mounting frame look good or bad in front.


----------



## Farmer1220 (9 mo ago)

kzog65 said:


> Have a Western Midweight on my '16 Rebel. They had to cut into the bottom of the grill pan to accommodate the ultra mount 2 and removed the two tow hooks , but other than that no issues, looks fine.
> 
> View attachment 213863
> View attachment 213864


Is this the ecodiesel? Do you know which plow bracket you got to make it work? Thanks


----------

